# Jeff Stier On Al Jazeera: The Business Of E-cigarettes - Youtube



## Alex (19/7/14)

Must Watch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jimbo (19/7/14)

Nice find @Alex 

Jeff Stier for president.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JacV (19/7/14)

@Alex 
Nice Find... Good to watch. Some good points made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (19/7/14)

Nice find @Alex , Nice to see that the analysts are seeing the benefits and recognise the threat of over regulation, Gov needs to listen to these people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

